# Dinosaurs with Trains



## rvpinkey (May 4, 2012)

So my father has collected a massive amount of s scale trains that i guess he couldnt afford as a boy and went buck wild as an adult, he knows next to nothing about them from a collectors PoV. Things like condition and the fact that "paint scratches are bad" dont even register on his radar. Fortunately i am into a hobby of my own so im able to somewhat tell him "no dad this is def not E condtion" when he thinks everything is....

i digress....

i have many cars im learning about through studying books about all of the dif trains and such and there is this one engine i cant figure out due to lack of literature about it.

a 332 steam engine. here are pics....













so im aware there are many dif makes to this train that change the value greatly so im simply confused/wondering what one this is.

would love some help guys


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess Dad is still alive.

RV got a warm reception over CTT (Classic Toy Train) site.:laugh:

They are now talking about banning posts like his post looking for "appraisals".
Check it out.
http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/t/205760.aspx

I guess this site is a bit more friendly?
Though we do get a lot of questions like his, we try to answer in a nice civil way.

And some who ask won't even reply back with a thank you.
Or answer questions that you ask them.
They just get their info and leave.

You can't even post stuff for sale on CTT? I did not know that.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I learned a lot from CTT. It has been a good resource. It was just no fun posting there. Most of the time I was corrected as to the mainstream beliefs of the forum. I have always had a much broader view of the hobby. That I why I Picked this forum and have stayed here. They also spent lots of time on engines I don't have or can't afford.

I will admit ED that their dinosaur page appeared after our discussion. That was in May 2010.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I learned a lot from CTT. It has been a good resource. It was just no fun posting there. Most of the time I was corrected as to the mainstream beliefs of the forum. I have always had a much broader view of the hobby. That I why I Picked this forum and have stayed here. They also spent lots of time on engines I don't have or can't afford.
> 
> I will admit ED that their dinosaur page appeared after our discussion. That was in May 2010.


Yes, they put it on the cover too!

They stole our conversation! We should have copyrighted it.
I think when Tworail was active here he stated that someone, somewhere was stealing MTF's ideals or something. 

They have spy's here.

I think I will go and stir up their "nest" some. 
I will ask them all stupid questions about trains, then put some posts on selling some.
Post some of my expensive scouts over there for them to see.

Watch-out CTT, Big Ed is a coming, you old FARTS!:laugh:

Stealing our IDEAL!:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I saw the old copy the other day and almost bought it. Here is the link of your post.

I still cannot find my caboose the 6119. Still looking. 

For a while we did provide entertainment to the other forums.

The other day I got an email from one member there about a thread I had. No wonder he didn't want to post it. The strange part is that I tried to post there and it wouldn't stick. Must be from inactivity. I can still read and login.

I did find this post on metal frames


I found the picture in photobucket












That box of trains was bought in the spring of 2009.It took some effort to track that picture down.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I saw the old copy the other day and almost bought it. Here is the link of your post.
> 
> I still cannot find my caboose the 6119. Still looking.
> 
> ...


Here too, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=45741&postcount=14









From here, 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=45741#post45741

I know you posted some on the dinosaurs I can't find them.

What do you mean about, I still cannot find my caboose the 6119. Still looking.
Where here or there?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

There is a lot of T-Man's track side critters in this thread. If you go through the thread.:thumbsup: All kinds of stuff.:thumbsup:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3596&highlight=6119


I know there are more.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I found the junk box thread but I cannot find the original post of the 6119 eaten orange work caboose. It was in the same box as the search light with the extended lens on a wire. 6/27 09 is the date in my photo achieve.

Talk about trivia. The kiddie dinosaur picture in the junk box thread is cute.:thumbsup:

I guess we ruined this thread. My apologies to the author.hwell:
Good Grief it isin the S scale thread too. Add another apology.

On the thead subject I will say if you have a lot of pieces, search out a good book for reference. I use them and give the authors credit when I do.

In regards to S Scale I did find some AF trains at Bomar Hall. Portline Hobby does have a booth there.
To repent I will take a few pictures of two engines that caught my eye on my return.

I always search new posts and end up everywhere on the board.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I found the junk box thread but I cannot find the original post of the 6119 eaten orange work caboose. It was in the same box as the search light with the extended lens on a wire. 6/27 09 is the date in my photo achieve.
> 
> Talk about trivia. The kiddie dinosaur picture in the junk box thread is cute.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...



I guess we did get a little side tracked, but I think he would agree with the statements about the Classic Toy Old Fart site.

They are going to ban me there.:laugh:
I don't care, I think their magazine has gone downhill in the last few years too.:thumbsdown:


----------



## rvpinkey (May 4, 2012)

big ed said:


> I guess Dad is still alive.
> 
> RV got a warm reception over CTT (Classic Toy Train) site.:laugh:
> 
> ...


yeh my dad is alive, he had a stroke and hes now what we call the 1,000 dollar man. has this machine in his chest its very creepy. 

they are very very quick to attack you on that forum. one guy said i was "ruining the hobby". its confusing to me simply because without people like me, you cant find these gems of trains that have been hidden for however many years and now they are on the market. i sold so many passenger sets that people im sure would love to have and maybe were not able to find before but now can.


as to the 332, i had a dealer make me an offer that i thought was low (obviously... hes a dealer) and i wanted to make sure this wasnt the model that was worth 2grand. im not an avid collecter but im not an idiot, the internet can help me learn things in a few days that might take a week to dig up.

this site was very friendly (obviously) and not so quick to judge. my past exp selling part of this collection was very dif as i found most collecters are older men who are very very nice (and chatty about AF trains)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Finally, a thread I can contribute to...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Your Welcome.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Finally, a thread I can contribute to...
> 
> View attachment 17750



The Dino picked a good car to munch on.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

I liked your collection of trains.They are sturdy ones.From where did you buy it?
Also, I would suggest you to visit E-bay if you are really interested in train stuff.E-Bay has brilliant collection of toy trains.Thanks for beautiful pictures.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

erricsimmons457 said:


> I liked your collection of trains.They are sturdy ones.From where did you buy it?
> Also, I would suggest you to visit E-bay if you are really interested in train stuff.E-Bay has brilliant collection of toy trains.Thanks for beautiful pictures.



If your talking to the original poster his trains are for sale.
If that is who you are talking to.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

great another dino thread...now im wanting to even make these trains even more now...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

big ed said:


> If your talking to the original poster his trains are for sale.
> If that is who you are talking to.


Yes, I am talking to original poster.I liked the images of his trains which are on sale.Thanks for replying.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

erricsimmons457 said:


> Yes, I am talking to original poster.I liked the images of his trains which are on sale.Thanks for replying.




They were his Fathers trains, he is trying to sell them.
He doesn't know much about them.

I don't know if he still is around the site yet.
He might log on if he has e mail notification set up on his thread.

They are all for sale.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

big ed said:


> They were his Fathers trains, he is trying to sell them.
> He doesn't know much about them.
> 
> I don't know if he still is around the site yet.
> ...


Oh I got it, nice talking to you.Thanks once again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

A rubber dinosaur's worst enemy? 
A heat gun. Now I'm cookin'


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

hey T what dinos would you suggest for my HO trains?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This thread has a life of it's own.

FInd a thrift shop that has toys. Local charities are best. Just strum through the trays. For HO a toy shop has a dino in a bag or a green box. They are close to scale.

I haven't thought of HO scale, good question!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

